# Hybrid cups



## Barb (Mar 28, 2021)

I figured I'd post these here since I have a casting question. These are made with stabilized spalted birch and Alumilite.

My question is does anyone know of an FDA approved resin other than Amazing Clear Cast Plus or Amazing Quick Coat that sets up fast?

As of right now, I'm using Clear Cast Plus as a finish coat and it takes at least a day before I can put on another coat. It also ties up my lathe since I need to keep it running overnight or at least 6 hours during the day since it's cold in the garage before it's stable enough for me to bring it in the house to finish curing. I put 2 coats on as a finish because some of the first coat usually gets sucked into the wood. I have Quick Coat on order but who knows when that will get here because I have to ship it to a family member first since they won't ship directly to me. Thanks in advance. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Very cool looking cups! I love the hot pink/magenta color, and the "cloudy" white is a great effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Very cool looking cups! I love the hot pink/magenta color, and the "cloudy" white is a great effect.


Thanks Tim! I let each person pick whatever colors they want so there are no complaints. :)


----------



## trc65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Here's an epoxy that Amazon carries (maybe faster shipping to you) that lists FDA approval. 6 hr dry time at 75°. 



https://www.amazon.com/MAX-CLEAR-GRADE-Epoxy-System/dp/B01J16MYSE



I'll get a hold of my niece and ask her what she uses. She has a small business and makes lots of epoxy coated mugs/cups that are FDA compliant. I know she uses some sort of rotisserie that my nephew made for her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2021)

Love those cups! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's an epoxy that Amazon carries (maybe faster shipping to you) that lists FDA approval. 6 hr dry time at 75°.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. :) That epoxy isn’t in stock but I added it to my list so I won’t forget it. I’ve looked at a few rotisseries for cups but they’re pretty much all for coating the outside of a mug, while it’s being secured on the inside so I think I’m going to have to make something to hold a chuck.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Very cool cups.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 29, 2021)

Cool Barb. I like that white!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 29, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool Barb. I like that white!


Thanks! Did you see yours on the cherry burl thread?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 29, 2021)

There are lists of food safe epoxies. Cant personally speak to a certain brand being great. Not enough experience. However your turning tool to keep them spinning might look like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 29, 2021)

I did. I like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 4, 2021)

Barb, here's the supplier my niece uses for her glitter tumblers.









Mr. Nola's Glitter LLC


glitter, crafts, sparkle, bling, arts, shine, glittery, create, creative, New Orleans, Mardi Gras, Purple, Green, Gold, Louisiana




www.mrnolasglitter.com





She said she can recoat, at the right temps, at around 4 hours. FDA compliant, low odor, VOC free and has UV stabilizers to prevent yellowing. She said they are currently out of stock due to a formulation error at the manufacturer, but should be in stock soon. She has tried lots of different products and settled on this one as her favorite.


----------



## Barb (Apr 4, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Barb, here's the supplier my niece uses for her glitter tumblers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! That looks like it would be much quicker than what I'm using now. Thank you! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

